# peaches the pied pregnant RY



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

She was breed to satin pied chocolate I'm hoping for pied satin carriers the male has kinda small facial features but its something to improve on she has not popped yet but she seems very close!!


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, she looks nice and big! I remember my accidental (only) litter, I thought my girl Brittany was huge, but she was tiny compared to most of the pregnant mommies I've seen on this forum.


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

She did appear rather big but this Morning I woke up to six little pinkies! Another doe I had have birth to 10 stillborns the other day, so I have these two does paired up!  let's hope for big chunky babies!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

awww good luck with your new pinkies


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

Turns out she had seven, forgot to update.  
Anyway she and the other doe are taking great care of the babies and it looks like momma carried satin cuz they are looking super shiny! I know I've got chocolate and black pied, but what's the other color? It looks sorta....blue. They are all dark eyed btw.










From left to right: Doe, Buck, Doe, Doe, buck, buck, buck


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I think it is indeed blue. They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kaz115836 (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great! I didn't think they carried blue. :shock:


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely!
Looks blue to me as well


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

What cuties! I'm a sucker for blues


----------

